# Pizza hat Geburtstag



## Paule (1 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Pizza,

:sm20:

ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag.
Du wirst doch heute Abend im Chat sicher ne runde Pizza ausgeben, oder?

:sm24:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Pizza,

 
ich wünsche dir alles gute zu deinen Geburtstag.

gruß Helmut


----------



## PLC-Gundel (1 Oktober 2009)

*Happy Birthday*

Von mir auch die liebsten Geburtstagsgrüsse 

Iß nur nicht zu viel Pizza, davon kriegt man Bauchweh... 

Gruß,
Gundel


----------



## Question_mark (1 Oktober 2009)

*Herzlichen Glühstrumpf*

Hallo,

dann auch mal von mir die herzlichsten Glühstrümpfe an Pizza zum xx.ten Börschdai. Das war wahrscheinlich anstrengend, Trainingslager in Bielefeld, Fortsetzung am nächsten Tag in Iffezheim und dann wieder zurück nach Hause zur Geburtstagsfeier.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## puzzlefreak (1 Oktober 2009)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch*

Hallo Pizza,

auch von mir die herzlichsten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Viel Spaß beim Feiern. 

Grüße
puzzlefreak


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (1 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Thorsten


Von mir auch Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Manfred Stangl (1 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Pizza!

Da schließ ich mich natürlich an.

Alles Gute und viel Erfolg
:sm20:


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 Oktober 2009)

na dann mal alles alles gute und gottes segen für dich 

:sm24:


----------



## Homer79 (1 Oktober 2009)

auch von mir alles Gute...

:sm20:


----------



## Jens_Ohm (1 Oktober 2009)

Zum Ehrentage alles Liebe und Gute


:sm20:


Grüße Jens


----------



## Cerberus (1 Oktober 2009)

Wünsch dir auch alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Oktober 2009)

... auch von mir nur die besten Wünsche ... 
 :sm20: und *Alles Gute* und :sm24:


----------



## HaDi (1 Oktober 2009)

Da schließ ich mich doch gerne an:

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Kai (1 Oktober 2009)

Auch von mir alle Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## crash (1 Oktober 2009)

nachträglich...
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
:sm20:


----------



## Cerberus (1 Oktober 2009)

crash schrieb:


> nachträglich...


 
 Er hat doch heute!!


----------



## Ralle (1 Oktober 2009)

Alles Gute Pizza!
Ich mach mir ne Salami-Ananas auf dein Wohl. Und natürlich den obligatorischen Whisky, zur Feier des Tages einen "Ben Nevis" würde ich vorschlagen.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 Oktober 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich mach mir ne Salami-Ananas auf dein Wohl.



:sb5:

Nimm lieber salami mit scharfen pepperonis


----------



## Pizza (1 Oktober 2009)

Danke erst mal allen, für die vielen Grüße.



Paule schrieb:


> Du wirst doch heute Abend im Chat sicher ne runde Pizza ausgeben, oder?



Na dann werd ich mich mal nicht lumpen lassen.
Jungs, ich schmeiß 'ne runde ...


----------



## MW (1 Oktober 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag !


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Pizza.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag..... hättest ja ruhig am Freitag einen auf deinen Geb ausgeben können.... so rein zur Vorsorge *ROFL*


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 Oktober 2009)

hallo,
auch von mir alles gute, und komm nicht in ralles nähe, dann biste weg.


----------



## crash (1 Oktober 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Er hat doch heute!!


verdam..
Als ich den Thread gelesen habe war ich nicht angemeldet
und in den Posts stand das Datum "Gestern". 
Also erst einloggen dann lesen!


----------



## diabolo150973 (1 Oktober 2009)

Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute!!! Durftest Du noch feiern, nachdem Du die Hausaufgaben deines Sohnes fertig hattest?

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Mike369 (1 Oktober 2009)

sry aber besser spät als nie in diesemsinne auch von mir alle gute und lass es am we noch krachen....prost auf dich Pizza


----------



## marlob (2 Oktober 2009)

Von mir nachträglich auuch noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## maweri (4 Oktober 2009)

Auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute.


----------

